# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  "15 Foot" Rattlesnake Found

## Jyson

I'm having some trouble finding the original article, but my cousin told me, he seen this on the news. I found this link stating that the snake was supposedly only 7'3 (kinda looks about that size in the photos), which is still rather massive. And not uncommon around my neck of the woods.  :Surprised: 
http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors...attlesnake.htm

----------


## llovelace

yup yup

----------


## Hulihzack

This came up a while ago... Perspective can do funny things to pictures.

----------


## mainbutter

http://image38.webshots.com/39/4/85/...7wiOYho_ph.jpg

omg this random image I found using google images shows a guy who is almost as tall as the washington monument!

----------


## llovelace

http://www.news4jax.com/news/21162885/detail.html

----------

_Jyson_ (05-28-2010)

----------


## Jyson

> This came up a while ago... Perspective can do funny things to pictures.


Yeah I remember that debate when that "retic on a tractor" pic popped up. I kinda chuckled a bit when I heard my cousin say it was 15 feet. If it actually was 15 feet though, I really wouldn't be shocked, there's been ALOT of 6 plus foot rattlers popping up around my area (which isn't that far from where they found this one) these past few years.

----------


## Dustin

Perspectives can do a lot to pics, but I remember when I was in high school there was a bait store we used to goto when fishing and there was an old picture of a guy that killed a 15ft rattle snake. There were no odd positions or angles of the picture it was a guy holding the dead snake over his arms and the head and tail were both touching the ground. 

He found it in his cabin outside Comanche, TX and shot it. So they are definitely out there. That snake in the pic doesn't look 15 ft though.

----------

